# New hear, militarum astra colour scheme question.



## Veteran Scion (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Im new here, but anyway.

Ive always wanted to do an Imperial guard army and with the release of the new codex I thought I would begin (not new to the franchise or modeling etc) the army.

I want to do a regiment from a sophistaicated garden world which has a militarum schola, which is why Ill be having the new militarum tempestus as an allied detachment. This world is made up of autumn colours of red, ornage, yellow and brown.

Naturally I searched the internet to find inspiration for the colour scheme and found this image:









The pattern on the stealth suits is what Im planning on using for the under cloth for my guardsmen troops. However Im not sure what to have as the plating colour on the guardsmen's armour. Other than this idea from the picture, I was thinking of having a bleached bone, dark red and orange pattern for the under cloth.

What do you guys recommend that I do? Should I make my army use the camo pattern for undercloth like in the image, or should I choose my idea? Either way what colour should I choose for the plating on the guardsmen?

(Sorry for long and probably tedious post about generic colour scheme questions.)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

One of the Scion paint schemes from the codex has them with woodland camo on their carapace armour, so you can pretty much paint them however. I'd say go with what you like, as that's the most important thing.

If copied that Tau Paint scheme I'd go with a tan color for the plate to have it match without looking too out of place.


----------



## Veteran Scion (Apr 6, 2014)

Zion said:


> One of the Scion paint schemes from the codex has them with woodland camo on their carapace armour, so you can pretty much paint them however. I'd say go with what you like, as that's the most important thing.
> 
> If copied that Tau Paint scheme I'd go with a tan color for the plate to have it match without looking too out of place.


Thanks for the advice, when I get my scion codex later this week ill look up the colour scheme and pick between the two. Thanks again =]


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Veteran Scion said:


> Thanks for the advice, when I get my scion codex later this week ill look up the colour scheme and pick between the two. Thanks again =]


No problem!


----------

